# NYT: Donna Ferrato--Strong Stuff



## cgw (Jul 8, 2022)

Well worth a look for what PJ work is meant to accomplish:









						Donna Ferrato’s Camera Is a Weapon for Women
					

Best known for unmasking domestic violence, the pathbreaking photojournalist has a show timed to coincide with the reversal of Roe v. Wade.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

